# Radiant heating panels



## tcleve4911 (Mar 11, 2010)

We have specs and plans for a high efficiency heat system.
It consists of Pensotti & Runtal panels installed in an existing home.

I need some installed pics of these units to show the client.
The brochures are worthless. 
They hide the pipe/panel connection.
They don't show how they look in a living room or dining area.
All they want to highlight is the towel warmer in the bathroom!!
Please help.......thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## kevinlee (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi
Hydronic heating system is easy to install your room We provides home heating solutions including hydronic heating which keep your home warm by re-circulating hot water.


----------

